# Germany WorkPermit Help



## aarthica

Dear All,

I have applied for Germany work permit about a month ago.
And my employer is still not contacted for the confirmation of the work contract.

Is this normal ?. Do anyone know the timelines of this ?.

Cheers
Aarthi


----------



## James3214

A month seems very optimistic. I think AKLB mentioned that it can take several months and there is no time limit.


----------



## aarthica

James3214 said:


> A month seems very optimistic. I think AKLB mentioned that it can take several months and there is no time limit.


Thanks.
I know the entire work permit process could take upto 3 months.
But when they begin to process the visa , the first thing they do is contact your employer and get the confirmation about the work contract .
I was talking about that confirmation .

If my employer is not contacted for a month ,does that mean my visa processing is not even began yet ?. or is this very normal ?.


----------



## sprnv

aarthica said:


> Thanks.
> I know the entire work permit process could take upto 3 months.
> But when they begin to process the visa , the first thing they do is contact your employer and get the confirmation about the work contract .
> I was talking about that confirmation .
> 
> If my employer is not contacted for a month ,does that mean my visa processing is not even began yet ?. or is this very normal ?.


Hi aarthica,

I applied to the work visa last week too. Which sector are you working in?


----------



## aarthica

sprnv said:


> Hi aarthica,
> 
> I applied to the work visa last week too. Which sector are you working in?



Sector u mean location , Frankfurt. its been 7 weeks since I had applied..


----------



## sprnv

aarthica said:


> Sector u mean location , Frankfurt. its been 7 weeks since I had applied..


Sorry i meant your specialty, your job by "sector" (i guess i was thinking in Turkish while i typing)

By the way 7 weeks seems to long. Did you call the consulate? They can see every step of the process.


----------



## aarthica

sprnv said:


> Sorry i meant your specialty, your job by "sector" (i guess i was thinking in Turkish while i typing)
> 
> By the way 7 weeks seems to long. Did you call the consulate? They can see every step of the process.


I am in Software Sector. Looks like it was an delay from my employer to give extra documents to Embassy. Not a delay from the German Immigration ,
So I think I should wait till another 2 weeks and then ask for a status.

Do you know what is an average time taken for issuing an Employment Visa ?


----------



## sprnv

aarthica said:


> I am in Software Sector. Looks like it was an delay from my employer to give extra documents to Embassy. Not a delay from the German Immigration ,
> So I think I should wait till another 2 weeks and then ask for a status.
> 
> Do you know what is an average time taken for issuing an Employment Visa ?


I am a software developer too and they always say that IT related applications end up faster . As far as read from internet the time is really really fuzzy but i am still hoping it will take 5 to 6 weeks in total. 

My employers did not give any documents to the consulate, they've sent me and i gave them to the consulate. I am confused a little bit, did the Embassy want the extra documents? And which kind of documents, if you don't mind?


----------



## aarthica

sprnv said:


> I am a software developer too and they always say that IT related applications end up faster . As far as read from internet the time is really really fuzzy but i am still hoping it will take 5 to 6 weeks in total.
> 
> My employers did not give any documents to the consulate, they've sent me and i gave them to the consulate. I am confused a little bit, did the Embassy want the extra documents? And which kind of documents, if you don't mind?


Its goes like this

1. you submit your application to consulate
2. In 2 or 3 weeks, embassy contact the employer for verification and if they want any extra documents
3. They look if they have any other German to take that job
4. Then they issue the permit 

In my case the extra documents was Social Insurance Card details. the document's heading is " Deutsche Rentenversicherung"


----------



## pramo

sprnv said:


> I am a software developer too and they always say that IT related applications end up faster . As far as read from internet the time is really really fuzzy but i am still hoping it will take 5 to 6 weeks in total.
> 
> My employers did not give any documents to the consulate, they've sent me and i gave them to the consulate. I am confused a little bit, did the Embassy want the extra documents? And which kind of documents, if you don't mind?


Hi aarthica,

I am sure by now you have got your wp 
I have applied for wp 5 weeks back and waiting for response from German embassy.
They havnt contacted my employer yet. I wanted to know in how many days did you receive your wp or any response from them?
Also did you contact them yourself to track the status? if yes whom ?

I am asking this since i contacted consulate and they said to refrain from asking visa processing time


----------



## laster

pramo said:


> Hi aarthica,
> 
> I am sure by now you have got your wp
> I have applied for wp 5 weeks back and waiting for response from German embassy.
> They havnt contacted my employer yet. I wanted to know in how many days did you receive your wp or any response from them?
> Also did you contact them yourself to track the status? if yes whom ?
> 
> I am asking this since i contacted consulate and they said to refrain from asking visa processing time


I have applied for 7 weeks and I have the ZAV! I called the consulate and they say that they are waiting a reply from Berlin (where I go) I gees there's a long delay in August because the summer vocations.


----------



## pramo

Ok.
I am not aware how I should track the status because they are saying refrain from asking till 12 weeks but problem is i have to join company in next 5 weeks.
Does the consulate in India(Mumbai) revert to us ?


----------



## laster

I recommend you advise your company, there's nothing we can do until 12 weeks :/


----------



## soeds

How is your case in the end, pramo?

I am in a similar situation now. The start date of my contract is in 10 days, but my visa is still in process and would probably take another month or so (applied in early Jan). The company might not reset the start date as advised.


----------



## KlausWelch

at which city did you apply?

Try to contact the welcome center


----------



## soeds

Thanks for the advice, have written the Welcome Centre an email


----------

